# Recent labs



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Would someone help me to interpret my newest labs?

8-17-11

T4, Free(Direct), S	0.94 Range: 0.82-1.77 ng/dL
T4 6.4 4.5-12.0 ug/dL
T3, Free 2.6 2.0-4.4 pg/mL
TSH 4.820 0.450-4.500	uIU/mL
T3 Uptake 2.9 24-39%	
Free Thyroxine Index 1.9 1.2-4.9

Previous:

8-01-11
Thyroid THYROID STIM HORMONE: 3.20 mcU/mL (0.300-5.00) 
F T4: 0.54 ng/dL (0.50-1.20)

5-19-11
Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S
T4, Free (Direct) 0.94 ug/dL 0.82-1.77
TSH 3.610 ug/dL 0.450-4.500
Triliodothyronine, Free, Serum 2.9 pg/mL 2.0-4.4

Can someone point me in the right direction so I can learn how to interpret the lab results?
Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Hi everyone,
> Would someone help me to interpret my newest labs?
> 
> 8-17-11
> ...


You are in hypoland for sure. Both FREES are below the mid-range of the ranges provided for your lab. They are best for most of us when 25% above the mid-range and AACE recommends the TSH range to be 0.3 to 3.0 BUT, most of us feel best @ 1.0 or less.

Are you on thyroxine replacement? You have started a new thread so medical history is not available.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> You are in hypoland for sure. Both FREES are below the mid-range of the ranges provided for your lab. They are best for most of us when 25% above the mid-range and AACE recommends the TSH range to be 0.3 to 3.0 BUT, most of us feel best @ 1.0 or less.
> 
> Are you on thyroxine replacement? You have started a new thread so medical history is not available.


Andros,
I'm sorry, I keep messing up posting.

The doctor put me on 60 mgs. compounded thyroid dextrose is the filler. The pharmacy didn't have any other fillers. I'm probably going to switch pharmacies because they've messed up my prescription twice and I'm leery about this prescription. 
If I knew of a place to have the medication tested just to be sure of the ingredients I would have it tested.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Andros,
> I'm sorry, I keep messing up posting.
> 
> The doctor put me on 60 mgs. compounded thyroid dextrose is the filler. The pharmacy didn't have any other fillers. I'm probably going to switch pharmacies because they've messed up my prescription twice and I'm leery about this prescription.
> If I knew of a place to have the medication tested just to be sure of the ingredients I would have it tested.


Well; your doc should keep on bumping you up by about 15 mgs. every 8 weeks until your numbers fall into place and you feel well. That's all.

Most compounding pharmacies are very excellent when it comes to measuring properly. That is the chatter I hear around anyway.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Well; your doc should keep on bumping you up by about 15 mgs. every 8 weeks until your numbers fall into place and you feel well. That's all.
> 
> Most compounding pharmacies are very excellent when it comes to measuring properly. That is the chatter I hear around anyway.


The reason I feel that they messed up my prescription was because they did the first time they filled it and my husband caught the mistake. I had to have my doctor's office fax another prescription to them. The second time I caught the mistake. They got my prescription mixed up with another one. They had a different doctor's name on the label and the name of the medication was blackened out with a marker and "thyroid powder" hand written on the label. It's also not legal to do that. They also admitted to misplacing my prescription. That makes me worry. Really, I should not have given them a second chance, but I did.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> The reason I feel that they messed up my prescription was because they did the first time they filled it and my husband caught the mistake. I had to have my doctor's office fax another prescription to them. The second time I caught the mistake. They got my prescription mixed up with another one. They had a different doctor's name on the label and the name of the medication was blackened out with a marker and "thyroid powder" hand written on the label. It's also not legal to do that. They also admitted to misplacing my prescription. That makes me worry. Really, I should not have given them a second chance, but I did.


Egads; I had no idea! No wonder you are wary as well you should be. Yikes!

Stay on top of it and maybe you can find a different compounding pharmacy?


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Egads; I had no idea! No wonder you are wary as well you should be. Yikes!
> 
> Stay on top of it and maybe you can find a different compounding pharmacy?


I can tell you my doctor wasn't too thrilled when I told her what happened. A new pharmacy in town just opened. They are waiting to get their certification for compounding any day now. There are a number of compounding pharmacies here and the majority won't compound desiccated thyroid. They won't even fill a prescription for Armour Thyroid. Go figure.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> I can tell you my doctor wasn't too thrilled when I told her what happened. A new pharmacy in town just opened. They are waiting to get their certification for compounding any day now. There are a number of compounding pharmacies here and the majority won't compound desiccated thyroid. They won't even fill a prescription for Armour Thyroid. Go figure.


That sounds untoward. How can a pharmacy dictate what a patient can have access to or not?


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> That sounds untoward. How can a pharmacy dictate what a patient can have access to or not?


I don't know how they can do that but they do around here. One pharmacy told me "we wouldn't think of filling a prescription of pig thyroid. we aren't going to be responsible for killing people". My response was "but you don't mind that you may be killing people and making them suffer needlessly by filling prescriptions for synthetic thyroid that doesn't help a lot of people". They slammed the phone down. :tongue0015:

What should matter is what the patient wants.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

I just got the results to my recent blood work. The differences in the TSH since last months labs and the new labs are quite different. Isn't this quite a drastic drop? Has anyone else had this happen? Could this be why I've gotten quite sick a few times in the past month with trembling inside and out, my eyes feel as though they're swollen and sore, my skin from above my eyebrow to my cheeks feels like it's bruised on one side. Suddenly I can't tolerate the heat anymore than the cold. I'm taking 90 mg. NP Thyroid per day. Can someone please tell me what's happening?
Thank you,
Sharon

10-5-ll

T4 6.4 4.5-12.0 ug/dL
TSH 0.035 L 0.450-4.500	uIU/mL
T3 Uptake 30 24-39%	
Free Thyroxine Index 1.9 1.2-4.9

8-17-11

T4, Free(Direct), S 0.94 Range: 0.82-1.77 ng/dL
T4 6.4 4.5-12.0 ug/dL
T3, Free 2.6 2.0-4.4 pg/mL
TSH 4.820 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL
T3 Uptake 2.9 24-39%	
Free Thyroxine Index 1.9 1.2-4.9


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

If you are taking T4/T3 combination products, you need the "frees" run, but especially the free T3. It doesn't look like you have either.

Your TSH is suppressed as it would be on this medication. However, the symptoms you are reporting might indicate that you are a little over-medicated. There is no way to really determine this with out the free T3.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for the reply.
NP Thyroid is a T4/T3 combination product. The doctor won't run the frees for me. She did the first time to pacify me. I will be seeing an Endo on Wednesday. This new doctor knew about the appointment prior to my first visit and just told me to let the Endo figure everything out. I had to argue with them to get a copy of my recent blood work. So, I'll see what he says and take it from there.
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> NP Thyroid is a T4/T3 combination product. The doctor won't run the frees for me. She did the first time to pacify me. I will be seeing an Endo on Wednesday. This new doctor knew about the appointment prior to my first visit and just told me to let the Endo figure everything out. I had to argue with them to get a copy of my recent blood work. So, I'll see what he says and take it from there.
> Sharon


There is no way a doc can Rx T3 and not run FREE T4 and FREE T3; that very act is unconscionable. I hope you can find a better doctor than this one.

Also, if 90 mg. of NP Thyroid was your starting dose, that too is unconscionable.

You may wish to back down to 60 mgs. until you see the endo on Weds. and please do tell him/her what has taken place.

Seems like your current doc is deliberately trying to undermine your efforts.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> There is no way a doc can Rx T3 and not run FREE T4 and FREE T3; that very act is unconscionable. I hope you can find a better doctor than this one.
> 
> Also, if 90 mg. of NP Thyroid was your starting dose, that too is unconscionable.
> 
> ...


Andros,
I agree completely with you. Last week the nurse drawing my blood said "would you mind if we do a urine test? I was relieved she said that because I've been telling everyone that I have a bladder infection. Of course, nobody listened. The doctor came into the room and shook her finger at me saying "YOU DO NOT NEED A URINE TEST". Today I'm looking for a clinic that's open on Sunday because I have blood in my urine and I can't tell you how painful it is.:sad0049: I am absolutely sick of doctors. If this endo isn't any good I really don't know what to do.
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Andros,
> I agree completely with you. Last week the nurse drawing my blood said "would you mind if we do a urine test? I was relieved she said that because I've been telling everyone that I have a bladder infection. Of course, nobody listened. The doctor came into the room and shook her finger at me saying "YOU DO NOT NEED A URINE TEST". Today I'm looking for a clinic that's open on Sunday because I have blood in my urine and I can't tell you how painful it is.:sad0049: I am absolutely sick of doctors. If this endo isn't any good I really don't know what to do.
> Sharon


OMG!! You poor thing!! When you get on your feet; please report this doctor. Bad is not the word.

I hope you find a clinic because UTI is most serious. I once had a temp of 105° and was delerious.

Saying a prayer for you today. Please, if you are well enough, let us know if you get into a clinic today. Some drugstores have walk-in clinics.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> OMG!! You poor thing!! When you get on your feet; please report this doctor. Bad is not the word.
> 
> I hope you find a clinic because UTI is most serious. I once had a temp of 105° and was delerious.
> 
> Saying a prayer for you today. Please, if you are well enough, let us know if you get into a clinic today. Some drugstores have walk-in clinics.


Andros,
Thank you for the prayer! We got back from the clinic a while ago. It's taken me a while to get online - I feel so bad. UTI is certainly no fun. The NP I saw was furious about how long the doctors ignored running a simple urine test. She said she said I have a serious infection. She gave me a script for anitbiotics that I have to take for 14 days instead of three. She wants me back in a couple of weeks for a recheck. 
Believe me, I will be reporting this doctor. There isn't any humane excuse for her actions. 
Right now I must go lay down.
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Andros,
> Thank you for the prayer! We got back from the clinic a while ago. It's taken me a while to get online - I feel so bad. UTI is certainly no fun. The NP I saw was furious about how long the doctors ignored running a simple urine test. She said she said I have a serious infection. She gave me a script for anitbiotics that I have to take for 14 days instead of three. She wants me back in a couple of weeks for a recheck.
> Believe me, I will be reporting this doctor. There isn't any humane excuse for her actions.
> Right now I must go lay down.
> Sharon


Oh, Sharon........................I am so so sorry for this happening to you!!! I get scared sometimes when I think of all the sadistic doctors out there. That doctor was down right cruel. To let a woman suffer w/UTI; do you know you could actually die from that? The infection can become systemic!

You are in good hands now and you can count on continued prayers from moi!

Make sure you stay hydrated; flush that bladder with all your might!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Oh, Sharon........................I am so so sorry for this happening to you!!! I get scared sometimes when I think of all the sadistic doctors out there. That doctor was down right cruel. To let a woman suffer w/UTI; do you know you could actually die from that? The infection can become systemic!
> 
> You are in good hands now and you can count on continued prayers from moi!
> 
> Make sure you stay hydrated; flush that bladder with all your might!


Andros,
Thank you. Prayers are always good. 
You know yourself as a lot of others how bad a UTI can get. I feel good for a couple of hours then I'm down for a couple of hours. The nurses at the clinic told me how to always make sure I get the NP I had on Sunday.
Tomorrow is when I see the new Endo. I'm praying he's as good as everyone says. They emailed me yesterday and asked for me to get a CD of the ultrasound they did in February. He doesn't want to just go by what is written on the paper he wants to see the results himself. 
I'm hoping I can make the trip to Nashville without a million stops.
Sharon


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Andros,
> Thank you. Prayers are always good.
> You know yourself as a lot of others how bad a UTI can get. I feel good for a couple of hours then I'm down for a couple of hours. The nurses at the clinic told me how to always make sure I get the NP I had on Sunday.
> Tomorrow is when I see the new Endo. I'm praying he's as good as everyone says. They emailed me yesterday and asked for me to get a CD of the ultrasound they did in February. He doesn't want to just go by what is written on the paper he wants to see the results himself.
> ...


I hope you don't have to make a million stops either. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!! This too shall pass; hang tough.

We are all anxious to hear what the endo has to say and I hope this is a "good one!" Keeping my fingers and toes crossed here!


----------

